# Low Mills Keighley



## homosapien1918 (May 17, 2011)

Low Mill Keighley

Grade II* On English Heritages list of buildings at risk...no shit sherlock.

The building, off Low Mills Lane, is the oldest cotton mill in Yorkshire – it was constructed in 1779 – and is the only cotton mill left in the county.

Not much left, access inside but couldnt get in due to too many chavs around, didnt look like much was left inside anyway.


1




Low Mill Keighley (1) by dervish99, on Flickr

2




Low Mill Keighley (2) by dervish99, on Flickr

3




Low Mill Keighley (3) by dervish99, on Flickr

4




Low Mill Keighley (4) by dervish99, on Flickr

5




Low Mill Keighley (5) by dervish99, on Flickr

6




Low Mill Keighley (6) by dervish99, on Flickr

7




Low Mill Keighley (7) by dervish99, on Flickr


----------



## Snips86x (May 17, 2011)

Fantastic little place. Shame its been left in this state.


----------



## boxfrenzy (May 18, 2011)

Don't worry mate, you didn't miss anything inside. Unless you like offcuts of wood.


----------



## homosapien1918 (May 19, 2011)

boxfrenzy said:


> Don't worry mate, you didn't miss anything inside. Unless you like offcuts of wood.



yeah not really worth it.

cheers


----------

